# Roland Gx-24 usb error



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have had no problems at all for the past 12+ months but i went to cut a sticker today and when i hit get from machine it says.


The machine is not responding.


when i hit print it just ques the print but nothing happens.


I have reinstalled all drivers. reset all devices. reinstalled all usb ports.

and still nothing do you think the port on the machine is bad?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

I do not like telling folks this. Ensure you did not hit your point of connection on the GX 24 - this is a constant failure point. It usually happens by hitting the cord and the port on the board snaps. Software reads not responding - all of the buttons on the machine works. You can try to hold it in place but you will need to get it repaired.


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

Guess ill just get a serial to usb cord


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

So did u determine it to be broken or just going with serial. Serial is slower but will work sending info in 1 direction.


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Also switch out the usb cord and test to rule out a usb cord gone bad.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Upandcomer said:


> I have had no problems at all for the past 12+ months but i went to cut a sticker today and when i hit get from machine it says.
> 
> 
> The machine is not responding.
> ...


Is it still under warranty? I know for a while if you sent in the registration card you could get an extended warranty for another year. I would call the place you purchased it from and ask. The only problem is the USB is on the Main Board so you would have to send it in to get it fixed…


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If it is not under warranty - the board itself is swappable but cost almost $500 after removing a bunch of screws and about 6 connectors.


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

i have tried another usb and still no luck 

Is it a standard 25 pin serial?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Upandcomer said:


> i have tried another usb and still no luck
> 
> Is it a standard 25 pin serial?


 
Yes, standard 25 pin serial.


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

can anyone direct me to a serial cable that will work

pref a serial to usb


----------



## 100%pinoy (Jun 15, 2009)

have you try to switch from usb port to another port. have the same problem before when i change new laptop, it wont recognize the cutter on a particular port


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are sure your USB is using the correct port - then the port on the machine is broken and that is common to that machine. Your option would be to get the board about $500 or use the serial port.


----------

